# Canadian Cure Calculator (CCC)



## bear bum (Jan 17, 2017)

*Canadian Cure Calculator (CCC)*        *Dry Mix for Bacon using Cure # 1 (Rind Off)*   Weight of Meat in grams1000grams  Nitrite % In Cure # 16.25%%  Salt % Desired2.0%%  Sugar % Desired1.0%%  Parts Per Million of Nitrite120PPM          Cure # 1 Needed1.92grams  Salt Needed18.2grams  Sugar Needed10grams  *Total**30.12**grams*          *Dry Mix for Bacon using Cure # 1 (Rind On)*   Weight of Meat in grams1000grams  Nitrite % In Cure # 16.25%%  Salt % Desired2.0%%  Sugar % Desired1.0%%  Parts Per Million of Nitrite (less 10% for Rind)108PPM          Cure # 1 Needed1.73grams  Salt Needed18.4grams  Sugar Needed10grams  *Total**30.11**grams*          *Notes:*    1)In Canada the maximum nitrite amounts allowable for cured products is lower. For cured meat products, the maximum input for sodium nitrite is 200 ppm, and only 120ppm (1.92g of Cure #1 per kg) for bacon.       2)There is no distinction in the amount of Nitrite used in immersion or dry cured products.    3)A pork belly's weight is comprised of approximately 10% skin. Since the skin retains practically no cure agent, the maximum nitrite limits must be reduced by 10%
eg. (120 ppm * 10% = 12 ppm) there for (120 ppm - 12ppm) = 108ppm          4)Cure # 1 contains both Sodium Nitrite and Salt. These formulas take into account the Salt included in the Cure #1 when calculating the desired Salt needed. The 93.75% salt is subtracted from the desired salt in these formulas.
eg. (Cure #1 = 6.25% Sodium Nitrite and 93.75% Salt)
.             5)Not all Cure #1 contains 6.25% Nitrite so check your pkg. 


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm no cure genius, but why can't you use the calculator we all use & just plug in 120 PPM?

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Or am I missing something?

Al


----------



## wild west (Jan 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm no cure genius, but why can't you use the calculator we all use & just plug in 120 PPM? If i remember correctly the function of being able to adjusting ppm on that calculator was removed
> 
> http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
> 
> ...


----------



## wild west (Jan 17, 2017)

If I remember correctly the function of being able to adjusting ppm was removed from that calculator.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2017)

wild west said:


> If I remember correctly the function of being able to adjusting ppm was removed from that calculator.


Nope it's still on there, I just checked.

Al


----------



## wild west (Jan 17, 2017)

That's weird. When I try it it let's me adjust the ppm but when I hit calculate the weights for cure sugar and salt show NaN.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2017)

I just tried it & first I used 156 PPM, then changed it to 120 & it calculated both amounts.

Al


----------



## wild west (Jan 17, 2017)

My bad. Operator error


----------



## bear bum (Jan 17, 2017)

No Al you are not missing anything. I did use the on line calculator and it works just fine. Actually best one I could find. It did take me a bit to find it but once i did I book marked the calculator.

For me Al,  How I figure things out is to go through the process which means figuring out the formulas. Can't help it that's how i'm built. I could not see the formulas on the on line calculator and didn't realize that the salt in the cure was already subtracted from the Desired Salt Needed so I took it out twice. No big deal my quantities were so small didn't make a difference but again I need to know. Maybe a note on the on line calculator so others don't make the same mistake I did. You can clearly see the salt in the cure is removed from the desired salt needed. if you enter 1000 g of meat. The results of 2% salt would be 20 g not 17.66 g.

I would have caught that if I was entering in a even number like 1000 g

The other thing was I wanted to make a calculator in excel so I could save my stuff on my computer for future reference and also save me time of going on line. Is it possible to save my stuff using the on line calculator?

So My thoughts were that since I built this excel one I would share it with the group. Was I wrong to do this? Remember i'm new here so if I have made a mistake just let me know I got big shoulder and can take one he77 of a punch.

Password to un-protect the sheet is Bacon.


----------



## wade (Jan 17, 2017)

wild west said:


> If I remember correctly the function of being able to adjusting ppm was removed from that calculator.


No, it wasn't the Ppm that martin restricted but the Nitrite concentration in Cure#1. 


> The calculator can be used to calculate the amount of cure and salt required in sausage...the amounts of cure, salt and sugar for a dry cure mix...it can also be used to calculate the ingredients for an equilibrium brine, etc.
> 
> The calculator is preset for Cure #1 at 6.25%, do not change that number unless you know what you are doing.
> 
> *Update: I changed the 6.25% value to "read only" so it can't be changed.*


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124590/universal-cure-calculator#post_833375


----------



## wade (Jan 17, 2017)

Bear Bum said:


> The other thing was I wanted to make a calculator in excel so I could save my stuff on my computer for future reference and also save me time of going on line. Is it possible to save my stuff using the on line calculator?
> 
> So My thoughts were that since I built this excel one I would share it with the group. Was I wrong to do this? Remember i'm new here so if I have made a mistake just let me know I got big shoulder and can take one he77 of a punch.
> 
> Password to un-protect the sheet is Bacon.


Happy to take a look at your Excel calculator to check the calculations. If it is accurate then there is no problem sharing it - with the appropriate caveats of course.


----------



## bear bum (Jan 17, 2017)

Sent the file to you Wade. Feel free to modify as you see fit.


----------



## bear bum (Feb 12, 2017)

Did you ever get around to looking at that excel file Wade?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 12, 2017)

Thx, Bear bum, I copied it for my use here. I will give this a shot this spring....


----------



## wade (Feb 13, 2017)

Bear Bum said:


> Did you ever get around to looking at that excel file Wade?


Hi Yes - Sorry my response was still stuck in Drafts. I have sent it to you now. The calculations look fine.


----------

